# CAAD12 Di2



## evilbullit (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone here setup a CAAD12 Disc with DI2?
Getting a like new frame set and want to set it up with Di2, but wondering about frame grommets and how the BB routing works.

Pictures are worth a thousand words, and I cant seem to find any pictures. :-(

TIA


----------



## jumbojuice (Nov 19, 2013)

I wish to have the same information to transform my CAAD12 Disc to Di2...

Is there a Di2 BB cover for CAAD12 Disc?


----------



## evilbullit (May 27, 2009)

jumbojuice said:


> I wish to have the same information to transform my CAAD12 Disc to Di2...
> 
> Is there a Di2 BB cover for CAAD12 Disc?


From what I found out yesterday; between the bike shop that had one and didn't know crap about it and a couple emails with cannondale and cannondale experts.com...

They do not make a "kit" for the caad12, Cannondale said, "all the parts you need are provided with the di2 kit from shimano". BS!
So, the carbon synapse had a kit available with 2 frame plugs and the rear grommet. The BB cover is not compatible with the caad12. And the the grommet for the front derailleur is a standard shimano one. 

The seat post is di2 ready, just need the circlip that comes with the battery. 

I'm afraid that for now we get to deal with an open BB guide. Once I actually get mine (tomorrow) I going to try to route the e-tube wires inside the frame, basically between the BB sleeve and the plastic guide. If that can be done I'll use some epoxy/rtv to "seal" the plastic guide. Of course the brake hose will still be there, but, we'll see how far I can go.


----------



## evilbullit (May 27, 2009)

Update...

Received the frame/fork/seatpost last week. Just waiting to build my wheelset and it will be ready to ride.

Looking at the rear derailleur cable exit, I guess you dont absolutely need the Synapse grommet, you could have the Di2 cable exit just in front of the dropout. But, I got the grommet and like it better coming out the back.

The Synapse frame "plugs" are cool, but dont fit out of the package...they need a little trimming to fit properly.

As for the BB guide/cover, we're stuck with what comes on the bike for now. I ended up routing the Di2 cables inside the frame; both the battery and R. Der. cables went over the BB sleeve. The R. Brake cable is routed through the plastic BB guide and through the chain stay to the brake. I'm going to get some black RTV and seal up the holes in the BB guide. Probably not necessary, but I'll do it anyway.

I got lucky and found a shop that had the Di2 battery "extras" kit sitting around. There is a plastic sleeve, 2 washers, a wave washer and a c-clip that are needed to install the battery into the Cannondale seatpost. Fit perfectly and looks clean!

I'll post up some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## jumbojuice (Nov 19, 2013)

evilbullit said:


> Update...
> 
> both the battery and R. Der. cables went over the BB sleeve


BB sleeve means the crank spindle? I assume that you are still using Si crankset...

if that's the case, won't the cables touch the spindle?

appreciate taht you could post some photos of the Di2 setup.

I still wish SRAM could release eTap for hydraulic brake asap...


----------



## evilbullit (May 27, 2009)

Still have not finished my build, been training, running around with kids, sick, etc...

I am not using the Si crankset, got a conversion BB to run Shimano.

I did however run into some issues with the mech brake lines...the cable guide in the BB is made specifically for Hydro brakes hoses. I opened up the holes and "guide" part of it to fit the mech cables, but the bend was too sharp and the mech brakes would not return to fully open. So, currently running the mech brake cable above the spindle as well. It may or may not fit, need to install the BB and check.

With that, Cannondale makes 2 version of the cable guide; KP309 and KP309A. 309A is Hydro and 309 is for Mech. Ordered 1 of each. I prefer the mech ultegra hoods, but I dont hate the Hydro ones either.

Promise Ill get some pics soon...


----------



## jumbojuice (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the update.

On the other hand, Cannondale replied and stressed that the frame is Di2 ready, means no additional parts are needed from Cannondale to make Di2 working.

They said nothing on the BB area wire routing. They don't concern the possibility of the crank spindle rubbing the wires.

Now SRAM eTap makes sense...


----------



## evilbullit (May 27, 2009)

Cables guides have arrived from the UK. 

The one with 3 horns is for hydro. 
The hydro hose goes from inside the frame, out through the guide and back in the frame and down the chain stay. 

The mech is routed inside the frame, under the spindle and is zip tied to the guide. From there it's an easier angle down the chain stay.


----------



## evilbullit (May 27, 2009)

Finally....
Going to the shop to press in my BB today, will be riding tonight.

1st Pic - Installed the Mech brake version of the cable guide. In the pic you see; cable on the bottom is the rear der. Di2 Cable. I enlarged the guide to allow the cable to fit. Cable in the middle is the rear brake (havent secured it yet). Top is the DI2 cables going to the front der and the battery.



2nd Pic - Rear brake cable secured to the cable guide.



3rd Pic - cable guide from underneath the frame. You can see the rear brake cable does not exit the frame. The cable on the right is the rear der. DI2 cable.

 

Here it is, almost done..


----------



## Sparshall (Aug 9, 2016)

Do you have some final photos? I'm thinking of this same project. Also, what BB adapter did you use?


----------



## evilbullit (May 27, 2009)

I will get some pics of the final setup this evening.
I ended up with a Kogel Bottom Bracket. It goes from BB30A to Shimano 24 with no additional spacers or adapters. BB30A CANNONDALE SHIMANO CRANK 24MM CONVERSION BOTTOM BRACKET | kogel, bearings, ceramic, bicycle, bottom bracket


----------

